# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  عَلََى قيدْالاِحتِيَــــآجْ ..{ أحْتَآج اِلـٍىَ ..

## ريمي

آحتآجَ ل منَ يسمعني *!* 



*احتاج الي احد اشكي له* 






أاحتاج الى أمل يدفعني الى الحياه




آآححتآجَ الى [حضضنَ] دآآفئ .. أفَرغْ فييه "شهقآآتي "



*لكم الكلمه والمتصفح بين إيديكم  .. 


انتم ماذا تحتاجون ؟ ! ! 

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أحتاج لـ انفاسه*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_احتاج لزمان لا يوجد فيه
أي ذل وخداع 
_

----------


## shams spring

*احتاج الى يوم مع  تلك الذكرى *_**

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أحتاج لـ يدين يحتضناني دون طعني في الظهر*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

احتاج ان تعود

----------


## ريمي

احتاج الى من يسمعني ,,,  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أحتاج لروح تفتقدني*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احتاج لرحمه ربي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أحتاج لروح تحتويني لآ أقل ولآ أكثر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أحتاج لمبرراتك الآن

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

احتاج لحبتين بنادووول عشان يطيب وجع راسي لا أكثر !

----------


## shams spring

احتـــاج لزمـــن اخــــــر ....!!!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

احتاج عقل يستوعب أكاذيبك الكبيرة !

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أحتاج لـ الموت*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أحتاج جرعات لا متناهية من المسكنات لتسكن ما سببته لروحي من ألم !

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*احتاج لفنجان قهوة أشربه بوجودكِ الأن سيدتي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أحتاج إ​لى أيادي بيضاء تُربت على كتفي بهدوء لتمنحني ما ينقص من طمئنينة

----------


## دموع الغصون

أحتاج ذاتي الآن

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أحتاج حضن أمي لأبكي بسخاء !

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

أحتاج إلى من يرحمني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احتاج للقدر هذه الايام ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما زال احتياجي لك على على قيد الحياة !

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أشتاق لـ ذاتي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انفاسك بقربي .. على قيد الإحتياج !

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*احتاج مرهم لـ اوجاعي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

احتاج عشرين ساعة نووووم لحتى راسي يطيب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*احتاج لمن يعتني بي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

احتاج لمن يلملم أجزائي المبعثرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*آحتاج لأن تعلمي كم شوهتني*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

احتاج رحمة ورضا من الله

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أحتاج الى فلسطين لا تنقص زيتونة واحدة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أحتاج المزيد من الوقت لألتقط أنفاسي من جديد*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*احتاج بعضاً من الوقت برفقتك ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احتاج لذاكره مفرغه ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أحتاج لأعوام كثيرة حتى أنسى مرارة هذه السنه*

----------


## (dodo)

احتاج ان اغط في سبااااااااااات عميق

----------


## دموع الغصون

أحتاج لـاحتوائك و ضمأ شوقك 
فقد بتُ أيقن بذهابك بلا عودة

----------


## دموع الغصون

أحتاج لجرعة من حنانكِ ....

----------


## محمد العزام

احتاج فقط لتذكرني حتى بخيالك او حتى باحلامك

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل ما أحتاجه الآن .. أن أعود طفلة 
لأغتسل بطهر أرواحهم ونقاء نفوسهم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أحتـاج لـ شخص يقـول لي : جهز حالك بدنا نسـافـر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحتاج لكأس من النسيان 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

احتــاج
.
.
.
لحــلم يتحقق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
احتاج... إلى فكر خالي من الاوجاع

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*احتـــاج لقاءا" مختلفا"*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحتاج لـ الكثير من الصناديق الخشبيه .. لأختزن بها رفات ذاكرتي بك 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحتاج لـ الكثير لأجمع رفات ذاكرتي بك 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحتاج لـتنفس بعض الأرواح الآن 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

احتاج لان اعود كما كنت

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

احتـــــــــــــــاج للنــــــــــــوم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحتاج لــ صدق أحدهم 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحتاج لــ صدق أحدهم 

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*احتاج لـ بعضآآ من ذاتي . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حْتَآج اِلـٍىَ .. بعض الهدوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحتاج لـِــ الغوص في أعماقهم أكثر 
*

----------

